# **NOW AVAILABLE - Performance Software for MY2019 Audi TTS**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic® ECU and TCU Performance Software is now available for the 2019 (MK7.5) Volkswagen® Golf R®, 2019 Audi® S3® and 2019 Audi® TTS® vehicles equipped with the 2.0TSI (DLRA) engines and 7-speed DQ381 DSG transmissions.*

With testing and validations completed, Performance Software power outputs stay the same** and most of our current Performance Hardware offerings fit the MY2019!

*AVAILABLE UNITRONIC SOFTWARE*

























*AVAILABLE UNITRONIC HARDWARE
*

































Please confirm fitment with your local Unitronic Authorized Dealer or by clicking the "SELECT A CAR" banner below.

These platforms are supported with Unitronic’s UniCONNECT+ cable, empowering you to tune it yourself from the comfort of your own home or garage. 
The cable and associated software allows you to install, and upgrade, your new Unitronic ECU and TCU tunes, flash back to stock file in addition to reading and clearing DTCs. 
This is a perfect option for people who like to be autonomous or who live far from a Unitronic Authorized Dealer!










*

APPLICATIONS
*
2019 Golf R
2019 Audi S3
2019 Audi TTS

*Subject to ECU/TCU box code availability.
**Must use Unitronic Intake, Air Duct and Turbo Inlet to achieve published power figures and to ensure maximum turbocharger longevity. Unitronic cannot guarantee engine performance if using third party hardware.


**

**​


----------

